# Ground Flaxseed uses?



## Dina (Oct 2, 2007)

I was hoping I could get more ideas or recipes on how to use ground flaxseed.  Thanks.


----------



## redkitty (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm eating it now in my oatmeal...I put two tablespoons in daily.  I also sprinkle it over scrambled eggs too.


----------



## bevkile (Oct 2, 2007)

I grind mine in my coffee grinder and use it in my artisan bread recipe.


----------



## sattie (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are trying to get flaxseed in your diet, you can pretty much add it to anything I have found.  But I have not really played with any recipes as of yet.  But knowing this group, I'm positive you will get some!!!  Good day to you!


----------



## Green Lady (Oct 2, 2007)

I even sprinkled some on tapioca pudding, I put it in my smoothies, too!  

I make a "raw" cracker from it.  I soak the seeds in water that has lemon juice, fresh, added to it.  Let it soak for about 4 hrs. 'til it expands.  I add various spices, whatever you want.  Then I spread it and score it and put it in the dehydrator for a few hrs. Flip over.  Dehydrate again.  Then cut the scored lines.  The reason to dehydrate at low temps is to leave the enzymes intact.  It probably could be placed in the oven on a low temp if you don't have a dehydrator.  I never tried that though.  The crackers are crunchy, high protein and no starches....Yummy!


----------



## EmsMommy7 (Oct 4, 2007)

I also use it in my oatmeal!  Sneaks in great!  I mixed some into my meatloaf last week!  My husband loved it, not sure he realized it was even in there.  I guess along those lines, you could put it in meatballs and burgers.  I read in something that you should put wheat bran into your burgers, helps when grilling them to avoid the carcenigins. (sp?? sorry I know that's wrong... hee)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 4, 2007)

I put a couple of tablespoons on my homemade muesli


----------

